# Slackware 13.1 Release Announcement



## celldweller1591 (May 28, 2010)

> After many months of development and careful testing, we are proud to announce the release of Slackware version 13.1!
> 
> We are sure you'll enjoy the many improvements.  We've done our best to bring the latest technology to Slackware while still maintaining the stability and security that you have come to expect.  Slackware is well known for its simplicity and the fact that we try to bring software to you in the condition that the authors intended.
> 
> ...



Source (full story)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the info, however I never knew that LILO is still in use......


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

its basically used as a secondary bootloader when Grub fails on a machine like openSUSE gives you an option to choose after grub failure but Slackware has lilo by default.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

started the download, couldn't complete it in happy hour time, so tomorrow it would complete and try out it,


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

i had to stop it at 87% .Tomorrow i will able to test it !


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

so you also couldn't complete it........


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2010)

download complete..........need to check it out.........

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------

damn it, it still has a text based installer, of which am not comfortable of..........
after wasting 2 precious days---what I get is - while installing kde base- it says its corrupted....................hahahaha

I should definitely stay away from Slack..............


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 30, 2010)

never had much problem using that cfdisk  . i work fine in 13.0 now!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> download complete..........need to check it out.........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...


What's wrong with text based installer? :/ 
As for "corrupted", your download might have been corrupted? Or a media issue.

Slackware somewhat needs more knowledge about working of Linux and adequate knowledge with the terminal. It's a pretty decent distro if you manage to configure it properly. It's rock solid and never fails, as much as Debian Stable.
Perhaps unless you build a strong foundation with working with Linux, you should stay away from Slackware.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 30, 2010)

+1 to that. Slackware is distro that makes you feel l337 with terminal installation, command line partitioner setup and even to run "X" you need to "startx"  as root user. All it demands is just a bit of kung-fu skills in cli . As far as installation problems are concerned, one must do checksum after downloading the image. It hardly takes a min. to complete.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What's wrong with text based installer? :/
> As for "corrupted", your download might have been corrupted? Or a media issue.
> 
> Slackware somewhat needs more knowledge about working of Linux and adequate knowledge with the terminal. It's a pretty decent distro if you manage to configure it properly. It's rock solid and never fails, as much as Debian Stable.
> Perhaps unless you build a strong foundation with working with Linux, you should stay away from Slackware.



yeah you right........I only said that I am uncomfortable....as it completely console based, which makes it us to be extra cautious , so that we dont end up deleting other partitions in use......... thats it, however debian's installer is little easier than slack's........after 2-3 yrs non use of linux and to remember commands , that too mounting file systems is not easy.......
anyways am fedora and suse boy


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

openSUSE is gr8 but when it comes to dual boot it with another linux distro, it becomes hell of a headache


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2010)

^ what makes you say so, I used it for more than a year in dual boot without any probs.........I think it was 10 or 10.1............and 2-3 yrs before that .....I used 3-4 distros with common swap and and with windows...........

waiting for debian 6 named squeezy.......


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

i had a lot of bad experiences while making openSUSE 11.0 work with ubuntu 9.04 ! Now i have them both in different HDD so they work f9 now . Grub used to get fail while installing and i checked my iso with md5 checksum still it used to fail and that common swap was a bloat  .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2010)

yeah sometimes strange things do happen........all part of the experience........

how to do checksum,please guide me.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

Every file you download link also contains an md5sum of files (download it separately). 

To find the checksum of files you downloaded, type in konsole
_cd /home/celldweller/opensuse_ (replace this by your iso image destination directory)
_md5sum file.iso_  (replace file.iso with actual file name)
o/p :- 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 file.iso
you will get a weird combination of alphabets and digits on the left(its called alphanumeric string). Thats your md5sum. Compare it with the md5sum of the file of the download link. If both are same, you are good to go.

OR

_cd /home/celldweller/opensuse
md5sum -c MD5SUMS_

and you will receive a lot of error messages, look for something that says 
_file.iso : OK_


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2010)

googled and tried-on windows........my download is ok, might be media or writer problem,

thanks a lot for the info.......


----------



## manu somasekhar (Jun 18, 2010)

Which is better Opensuse or this? I am a new user to linux and using ubuntu now. I used linux mint,opensolaris,puppylinux,fedora. I felt almost of them are alike. Dont know about much console operations  Sorry for my noobness


----------



## Garbage (Jun 18, 2010)

If you are new user of Linux, then don't go for Slack. Stick to Ubuntu / Fedora / SuSE.
Once you are comfortable with CLI, then you can go for ArchLinux or Slack.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 18, 2010)

manu somasekhar said:


> Which is better Opensuse or this? I am a new user to linux and using ubuntu now. I used linux mint,opensolaris,puppylinux,fedora. I felt almost of them are alike. Dont know about much console operations  Sorry for my noobness



here also you would not find any difference as all would be same........
if you want to try - then  go for opensuse....


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 18, 2010)

Linux Mint/Ubuntu is better IMO for newbies


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 18, 2010)

whats the big deal abt knoppix..is it like slackware...i got a live...i tried it has more progs than gui..its like arch i gues..kiss


----------



## manu somasekhar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now downloading opensuse 11.2.....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 19, 2010)

I installed KDE Desktop environment on ubuntu today and its looking great.
but i'm getting lost in KDE


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 19, 2010)

> but i'm getting lost in KDE


 you will get used to it. else install Gnome..
_sudo apt-get install gdm_
and reboot the pc


----------



## manu somasekhar (Jun 20, 2010)

Tried opensuse and failed . I dont like its kde theme. Linux mint kde was better. Also i cant see my ntfs windows partitions. So going to change to kubuntu


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 21, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> you will get used to it. else install Gnome..
> _sudo apt-get install gdm_
> and reboot the pc



No i installed ubuntu first which comes with gnome. Then i installed KDE desktop environment for first hand experience but it f*ckd gnome, like mobile cursor and fonts of KDE became default in gnome and gnome looks quiet ugly

Also my whole ubuntu changed to kubuntu. After these all i tried to remove KDE but it doesn't go away. I uninstalled all its packages but to no avail. Then i have to format and reinstall ubuntu.


----------

